# Wound Up fork for Moots?



## darwinosx

I'm thinking of getting a Wound Up fork for my 2005 VaMoots. i like that they have a steel steerer version since I'm a big boy and I care a lot more about durability than weight. It doesn't hurt that the steel steerer version sells for $325. I'm thinking a 40mm rake for a 59cm VaMoots. Anyone using one of these on a Moots?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Darwinosx,

I would recommend against the Wound Up. I had one on my Merlin for a long time -- 8 years -- and just replaced it with a Enve 1.0 (dark deal ~$300). And the handling with the Enve is sooo much better than it was with the Wound Up.

The front end just tracks better -- reminds me when I went from an aluminum fork to a Kestrel EMS on my previous Merlin (this was circa 1994/5).

On the other hand, I'm a relative lightweight (~150 lbs), so your mileage may vary.


----------



## darwinosx

I'm a big boy so it would probably be worse for me. Thanks. I'll look at the Enve. How do you get the dark deal? Just have to keep checking their site?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Darwinosx,

Unfortunately yes -- you just have to keep checking Enve's site under the "Dark Deals" link on the navigation bar.

Good luck!


----------



## pgsky

darwinosx said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Wound Up fork for my 2005 VaMoots. i like that they have a steel steerer version since I'm a big boy and I care a lot more about durability than weight. It doesn't hurt that the steel steerer version sells for $325. I'm thinking a 40mm rake for a 59cm VaMoots. Anyone using one of these on a Moots?


I also have an Enve fork on my Vamoots CR and love it, but the Wound-Up might be a better and stronger option if you are larger/taller. Note that a custom steerer Wound-Up fork was used for Reggie Miller's custom Moots.

Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter


----------



## Bunyan

Miller probably weighs less than 180lbs if that. Definitely not a Clyde although he is very tall and can probably put out some torque.
I called Enve and was inquiring about their forks and was recommended the 2.0 tapered fork. I was told that one of their customers was over 320lbs and it was holding up just fine. 
So far the Enve is on my short list. I'll have to keep an eye on the dark deals.


----------



## darwinosx

Interesting and cool picture. I am pretty big and was interested because the fork can be had with a steel steerer tube.


----------



## pgsky

Bunyan said:


> I was told that one of their customers was over 320lbs and it was holding up just fine.


Then by all means get the Enve fork!


----------



## Bunyan

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat5superstar

I do love the looks of the Wound Up. Guess Im old school.


----------

